# Finally got passed 4.5Ghz on a Q9550 C1!



## xlastshotx

*I HAVE FINALLY PASSED MY LONGTIME GOAL OF REACHING OR EXCEEDING 4.5GHZ STABLE* (enough for 3d benchmarks)*!!!!*
























A weeks worth of testing and overlocking, and I have finally exceeded my 4 month old original goal of 4.5Ghz on water.

*I got to 4,531Mhz!!*
















I am so happy














































SuperPI 1MB - 10.342 Seconds (9th fastest Q9550 on HWBot)
3DMark03 - 94,134
3DMark05 - 30,341
3DMark06 - 24,502
3DMarkVantage - 16,093


----------



## -iceblade^

wow! congrats - that is a real monster of a rig









enjoy it


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
wow! congrats - that is a real monster of a rig









enjoy it









Thanks man


----------



## floodx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Well from looking through the benchmark threads, it appears that I now have the 3rd *fasted* single 4870X2 (after metacore and russtynailz), and...

*I HAVE FINALLY PASSED MY LONGTIME GOAL OF REACHING OR EXCEEDING 4.5GHZ STABLE* (enough for 3d benchmarks)*!!!!*
























A weeks worth of testing and overlocking, and I have finally exceeded my 4 month old original goal of 4.5Ghz on water.

*I got to 4,531Mhz!!*
















I am so happy





































http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/c...otknown/ff.jpg

SuperPI 1MB - 10.342 Seconds
3DMark03 - 94,134
3DMark05 - 30,341
3DMark06 - 24,502
3DMarkVantage - 16,093

I see how you did it! Starved the poor CPU!


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *floodx* 
I see how you did it! Starved the poor CPU!









hahahah, lol I was like what are you talking about at first, and then I saw my typo. HAHA


----------



## floodx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
hahahah, lol I was like what are you talking about at first, and then I saw my typo. HAHA









Haha. Yeah. I forgot to congratulate you though, good job, haven't seen many OC's past 4.0.


----------



## Swazi88

Woot Woot!!! Congrats


----------



## huntman21014

Awesome OC!


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *floodx* 
Haha. Yeah. I forgot to congratulate you though, good job, haven't seen many OC's past 4.0.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swazi88* 
Woot Woot!!! Congrats

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
Awesome OC!


Thanks


----------



## huntman21014

Once again just an amazing OC!


----------



## mega_option101

Well Done!


----------

